# DIY Homemade Mega Garden System



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

hello fellow gardeners.
I had a few questions about DIY systems, and wanted to share this.    its a very inexpensive way to make a flood and drain system with built in reservoir.    cheap, easy and works like a store bought model. 
I did not take these pics, or write the DIY on it, i am sharing it from another site.   although, i do have a few i made and can vouch for how well they work.

lets go...
build a homemade mega garden....
Hefty brand...one is a 40qt. that nest perfectly in a 72qt. and provides for a 9gal reservoir under the top tub...

The drain is a 1/2" ID grommet (also at lowes) in a 5/8" hole and 1/2" hose x 1/2" hose hose barb L ......
For input and drain height i used some bulkheads with 3/4 pipe inner threads with a hose barb on bottom of input to connect the pump and the other top fill level overflow tube i used a "cut to length" 3/4 pipe nipple from the irrigation dept. 

What really made it impossible to pass up was how the air line and power cord had a ready made place to enter the bottom tub with no extra holes and the top tub would not mash the lines ... where the handles are is a about 3/8ths x 4" recess allowing for enough room for airline to not get pinched..... 

the large access port in top tub is a kitchen sink stopper....


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

i did not add the hose on the lower side, outer side of the tub.   i think it is there to make draining easier. i simply removed the plants and pumped the water out every 2 weeks. and would add some water to it every couple days to keep them full.  i also never added the white screen that serves as a support.    go ahead and add that, it would be well worth it.  my plants always wanted to tilt to the side since there is a fair amount of weight on the upper tub when its full of water, making it sag down in the center.
i also never used an air pump. 

you can use a fountain pump from any walmart, Lowes, online etc. for the fluid pump.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Very cool setup brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

@yarddog  Very Cool ThanKYou Much
I am always learning new things to help make life easier
I would love to have that self watering system,   
Nice Job on the write Thanks again for taking the time to do so


----------

